# 1991 Rockhopper drive train build-up help and other misc. questions. =D



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello and good day to everyone here  ,

I have recently purchased a 1991 Specialized Rockhopper Comp and am looking to upgrade the drive train. It came with all the original parts and was in very good shape for its age... I did have to replace the shifters( I took the opportunity to put on some XT thumb shifters and I must say they work amazing well and I would love to see a re-issue on these too) as the originals were broken when I bought it. I also took the opportunity to upgrade the brakes to current XT V's. :thumbsup: I also replaced all the cables and put a new cassette/chain on. I bought it from the original owner and he even had the original owner's manual! Woo Hoo! 

I'd love to finish off the bike with all XT components if possible (or any suggestions of comparable quality). I am not partial to original era equipment (as seen by the brakes and levers lol) and must apologize to all the purists. 

The info. I guess I like to know is what (or how) do I know what pieces fit? I did run a Google/Yahoo and forum search and am still clueless lol. I am looking to upgrade the following:

1. New XT Cranks and front chain rings and bottom bracket. How can I tell what fits?

2. XT front derailleur (not too sure it it's necessary as the LX works flawless... The tube diameter is 28.6 btw)?

3. New XT rear derailleur? 7-Speed but aside from NOS what options are there?

4. Any other fork options? I really enjoy the stock fork but am always curious about variety or just in case it ever breaks? Thanks.

5. The seat post is 26.4 and is a bit scratched.. Any high quality replacements available? All I could find is cheapies on Ebay?

Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated! Thank all of you so much in advance for this great forum and for any insight in advance,

Jason 

Edit:
Please see next post for pictures. Thanks. (Had to re-size them as they were huge and took up the whole screen, lol!)

More pictures can be found in my photobucket account: https://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o102/foolintherayn/?action=view&current=IMG_2282.jpg


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Pictures.*

Hi,

I just took a look at my original post and realized that the pic's were huge! Yikes!

I went ahead and re-sized them and attached them to this post as I didn't see an edit option to add pictures in the original ad.

My apologies, 
Jason


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got an original 1989 Rockhopper Comp with the original Deore II group. I have a complete Deore XT group less hubs. I'm still undecided on swapping groups though. As much as I like XT it really isn't that much better than a Deore II or Deore DX IMO. Good luck on the project.

Tim


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, that is exactly like my second MTB ever - loved that bike and wish I hadn't sold it. New derailleurs should work fine with the thumbies. I'm not 100% sure, but I think an external bearing crankset will work - the chainline is my only question on that one.

You'll never break the fork... If you do swap it and go suspension (gasp!), you want minimal travel - the frame geometry was designed for rigid.


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks CS2 and cegrover for the replies! ;-)

Well let's see... To answer CS2 first:

The only reason I was looking to change out the derailleurs and cranks is because they show some scratches and gauges from 17 years of use and I thought I would take the opportunity to upgrade if I could (even though they still work flawlessly). 

To answer cegrover:

Ha ha that's excellent about the fork! Very good news that it may be indestructible! I guess I won't need to worry about finding a spare then. Very good news to hear, thanks! :thumbsup:

Thank you guys and keep 'em coming!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

yeah they are pretty scratched  ..when you replace em send the old ones to me, I'll find a junker to put em on :thumbsup: .


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Will do Stan...*

... Hi Stan4bikes! I will be sure to send 'em your way once all the upgrades have been installed. Thanks!


----------

